
Amazon’s Dash Smart Shelf can automatically order new office supplies - skolman
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2019/11/21/20974790/amazon-dash-smart-shelf-order-office-supplies-automatically-small-businesses
======
skolman
I'd love to have a version of this I could use to manage my own inventory, and
not be linked back to Amazon. Has anyone had experience with a scale like
this?

I imagine a simple load sensor hooked up to a microcontroller and a wifi board
would be a simple implementation.

